# L245 kubota injector pump removal



## scottandkaren (Mar 7, 2017)

Can not get injector pump out.. Have it loose but a rod lower left seems to be issue with it coming out... try to push rod into pump but it will not move... reason for removing no fuel getting to injectors... have good fuel flow to pump but nothing comim
ng out... think fuel shut off may be stuck any ideas


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Depending on WHERE the shut off is, it may have to come out 1st.
Is it attached to the sh-off lever on top or is it screwed into the side by the inj. pump?
If its in the side, it HAS TO be removed 1st.
It sounds like the control rack on the inj. pump is stuck.
Some folks just take a screwdriver & tap the rack until it moves to the opening.


----------



## scottandkaren (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the reply... another member forwarded me a copy of the service manual... the gist of it is remove the front cover make sure tab on front of pump aligns with slot in the block, remove 4 bolts holding the pump to the block and lift it out... To me it seems the engine shut off is hooked to the same linkage as the throttle... If it the injector pump fuel shut off comes out first the service manual says nothing of it... The service manual makes I have makes no reference to how this shut off works/adjusts or anything in its 500 plus pages.. I have read the entire injector section and the pump removal section twice and still have no idea how to get my pump out... It seems as if the shaft sticking out the lower left side should not be there... I have tried persuading it a bit but do not want to break it... I have also tried to persuade the tab front somewhat to right tab to move with no luck... The throttle movement has no effect on the tab... Still stuck if anyone has ideas...


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Forward me a copy of the manual & I'll walk you thru it.. just put an a o l dot com after my name..
If you can, send me a pic of your progress..
Why cant you remove the side cover plate that contains the throttle mechanism and move the rack to the cut out in the block?


----------

